# Swamp skinks and more herps!



## richoman_3 (Apr 1, 2013)

just some of da latest herpings!

hope you enjoy le pics!


ill start with the snake food!




Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


now some human food!!! (Tastes good with tomato sauce)




IMG_5108 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


yay snakes!




Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


erm, someones hungry?




2 Little Whip Snake's (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


FRAWG (crap pics i know!)




Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


and finally, possibly the coolest skink to exist in victoria besides all lerista species !

SwAmP sKiNk




Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



so yeah, just kickback and relax and enjoy like my friend!




Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Nick


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow that swamp skink is cool!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 1, 2013)

First Lissolepis pick is quite good Nick. Enjoyed the pics.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 1, 2013)

Top shots Nick, love the swamp skinks, last time I was at the spot I saw heaps but couldn't get any shots like yours man.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 1, 2013)

great photos i went herping to heres my pics
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...n-42/herping-long-weekend-202781/#post2339492


----------



## eipper (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome work young fella.... Mind you I think it would of been better with a Drysdalia pic. They are common enough are you holding out on us?

cherrs
scott


----------



## Pilbarensis (Apr 1, 2013)

Sweet parasuta richoman.


----------



## Chicken (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice Nick, such a cutie <3.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome pics...that swap skink is sick! I want it


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------

